
Newsletter for Swift developers - richamore
http://swiftmonthly.com/issues/latest/?ref=aprhn
======
allsystemsgo
I'm glad to see such an active Swift community. There are a few too many
newsletters though however. I actually subscribed to the Swift.org mailing
list and it's terribly difficult to follow. It's like reading a giant email
thread. Actually, that's exactly what it is. It's pretty unpleasant and it
definitely detracts me (and I imagine others) from contributing to the
conversation. The thing is though, that's really the only newsletter I want to
follow. I personally get a bit anxious about submitting my email to yet
another newsletter. I have no idea what's being done with my email address or
if it will be used for profit.

~~~
kenshi
I use the Hirundo app
([https://stylemac.com/hirundo/](https://stylemac.com/hirundo/)) to read the
official Swift mailing lists. You might find it helpful.

~~~
allsystemsgo
Oh my god. Thank you!

------
zerr
Is there such newsletter that will only send me one single letter notifying
about the availability of Swift on Windows?

